# THAILAND



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Anyone want to meet here?

Tuesday April 15 *Bangkok, Thailand **9:00 AM*

Wednesday April 16 *Bangkok, Thailand **4:00 PM*

Thursday April 17 *Ko Samui, Thailand **10:00AM--**5:00 PM*


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

*Want to meet for Dinner in Bangkok?*

Hi Andy,
good to know you are coming to our city.
Want to meet for dinner wednesday evening?
give me a call at +66892017080 or send me an email at the email address registered at this forum.
Hear from you soon.
regards,


----------



## vickysethi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Andy,
Great that you are coming to Thailand ,unfortunately not to Phuket.
Let me know when are you planning to come to Phuket.


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*monsieur Andy,*

My wedding Anniversary is 19 avril and my wife and I always go someplace for a week or so. I am not yet certain at what date we are leaving but if I am in Bangkok when you come I would consider it an honor to meet you.

noble


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Andy,

looks like I'm going to miss you by 4 days - I'll be there 8-11. enjoy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ravi said:


> Hi Andy,
> good to know you are coming to our city.
> Want to meet for dinner wednesday evening?
> give me a call at +66892017080 or send me an email at the email address registered at this forum.
> ...


Ravi:

Looks like the ship leaves at 4 PM. We'll be getting in from a side trip to Ankor Wat on Tuesday. Maybe we can work something out. A cup of coffee!


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

*Andy*

sure - just give me a call as soon as you are in town and we will definitely meet up.
regards,


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Lets set a time and location. 

How about Noon on Wednesday, April 16. The ship leaves at 4 PM.

Any fun, historical or spectacular bars/restaurants that we shouldn't miss?


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

*tuesday would be better but wednesday is fine as well*

Hi Andy.
What about Tuesday April 15th at 19.00 hrs for Dinner? If this is not convenience, we can do 12.00 hrs Wednesday April 16th for Lunch.
Do you want me to arrange for someone to pick you up from your hotel?
Where will you be staying?
Do make an effort to see PatPong - our night life area where you have night life and shopping all rolled into one.
For sight seeing, of course you have the Grand Palace, the Temple tour and you must see if you can visit the Rose Garden as they have a Thai cultural show which is worth seeing. You would probably have to book up the tour for the same day that you arrive.
thanks and hear from you soon.
regards,


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We'll be coming back from Angkor Wat Tuesday morning April 15 so dinner that evening is good (Ravi !).

We're staying on the Oceania cruise ship which is docked but I don't know where. Would it be very close to Bangkok? Taxi ride?

At noon on April 16 I have an appointment for my sport jacket and trouser fitting at Prince Henry, but we're free that afternoon. Ship leaves at 4PM!


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

*Dinner April 15th*

Hi Andy, I am not sure where the cruise ship will dock but my guess is at Lat Krabang port which is about an hour or so from the city.
Once you get into port, it is best to find out how long it would take to get to the Prattunam area in Bangkok.
Get to the Bangkok Palace Hotel in Prattunam or even (if they dont understand/know where the bangkok palace is); get to the World Trade Center in Prattunam from where I can arrange to get you picked up and brought to our office ( a very short distance from the WTC). 
From thence, we can head off for dinner togather.
So you can call me when leaving the port for the city and we can figure out the time to meet up at WTC.
I hope this arrangement is convenient for you.
warm regards,


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Final plans:

On April 16 my wife and I are going to take a tour of Bangkok from the ship just to get into town!!

At my best chance I'll leave the tour to go to Prince Henry for my final fitting of the sport jacket and trousers. 

Otherwise we're out of time. I'll try to call you, Ravi (if my cell phone from California works!!).


----------



## MyCustomTailor (Apr 5, 2005)

Sure sir.
you can also use the hotel or your ships phone to call me as well. If your cell phone is on roaming, it should work too.
Looking forward to hearing from you and getting to know each other better.
warm regards,


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Had a great tour of the river by barge. Beautiful place, Bangkok!!

Got to Prince Henry for the fitting of my sport jacket and trousers.

Beautiful fabric, forgot how nice it was. A few adjustments and they will send the jacket and pants to me. It was a real pleasure to meet Mr. Prince and the people at the shop. And it was very gracious for him to drive us back to the port where the ship was docked. 

If you come to Bangkok, Thailand be sure to stop in and say hello to Prince Henry tailors!!


----------

